# مشروع مهم جدا



## Ahmed Ab (4 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اخوكم احمد وقد عرضت عليكم لطائره دلتا تريك وكما تعلمون مدى بساطه صنع هذه الطائره وتوفر مواد صنعها بمعظم الدول العربيه 
لقد بداءت فى صنع هذا النوع من الطائرات وقد قربت على الانتهاء منه بعد ان اجتهدت عقليا وبدنيا وبذلت قسارى جهدى فى هذا المشروع 

اولا انا ميهمنيش ان اى حد يصدقنى او لا ولو اى حد فيكم كلمنى هيعرف الكلام ده كويس .
ثانيا انا لا اريد تحقيق مكاسب شخصيه ليس لى ولا لاحد اخر ولكن اريد مكاسب لبلدى مصر ام الدنيا .
ثالثا انا اعرض عليكم هذا المشروع لانى اريد منكم طلب واحد فقط 
الطائره التى ابنيها ليس بانتهاءها تنتهى المشوار ولكنها خطوه على السلم 
فقد اقمت دراسه جدوى على مشروع سوف يساعد مصر كثيرا ودول عربيه اخرى ولكنى اريد اربع اشخاص لهم الخبره فى مجال الطائرات وان كانوا هواه بان يساعدونى على بناء هذا المشروع الذى يعتمد كركيزه هامه على الطائره التى اصنعها فهذا هو طلبى 
ومن سيستجيب لما اقول ويصدقنى فسوف ادعوه لمشاهده اول طيران للطائره التى اصنعها قريبا ان شاء الله 
فمن يستفسر على المشروع فايميلى فى الخاص وايضا رقم تليفونى 
سلام واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ياستاذ/ احمد 
كنت على اتصال بك وقلت لي بفمك الطيب أنك طرت بطائرتك فوق السويس
وانت الآن تقول أنك سوف تصنعها وتجعلها تطير؟؟
أريد ان أعرف حقيقتك؟؟
ولماذا تقوم بحملة الإعلانات الكبيرة تلك؟؟
إعمل في صمت
وإن كان لديك شيء حقيقي فقدمه لمركز البحوث بحلوان - مصر
والله الموفق


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا انا طرت بها ولكن كان مجرد تجارب وعلى ارتفاعات قريبه جدا من الارض ولكنه لا يعتبر طيران حقيقى ولكن مجرد تجارب للجناح وجسم الطائره ولو انت جربت تعمل حاجه زى ديه هتعرف انا قولتلك كده ليه 
ثانيا انا هنا اتكلم عن مشروع ليس لطائره واحده وحضرتك عارف كويس انا بقول كده ليه 
ثالثا ماذا قدمت الدوله لى فى هذا المجال مع انى اريد ان اقدم لها الكثير ولا يمكن ان اعتمد على مركز للبحوث لبناء مشروعى كهذا 
رابعا انا قفلت معاك الموضوع لانك اهنتينى ومصدقتش كلامى وياريت متفتحش الموضوع ده تانى معايا 
خامسا ما لديه القدره على تقديم العون فليكلمنى على البريد الالكترونى لى وسوف اكد له مدى صحه كلامى وسوف يحضر اول يوم فى طيران هذه الطائره وهذا وعد منى
سادسا ناس كتير كلمونى واستفسروا عن الموضوع ولو فى منكم كلمنى هيعرفنى كويس وهيعرف انى مش بكدب
سابعا انت بتقولى اشتغل فى صمت -- المشروع الى ببداء فيه وبعمله دراسه مينفعش اشتغل فيه لوحدى علشان كده عايز ناس بتحب الطائرات علشان يساعدونى
وشكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اما بالنسبه لحملة الاعلانات الى انت بتقول عليها ديه فانا كنت محتاج اربع افراد وحصلت عليهم 
وهى مش حمله ولا حاجه وقريب هسمعك اسمى 
والكلام ده مش غرور ولا حاجه ولكن شويه ثقه زايده


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اما بالنسبه لحملة الاعلانات الى انت بتقول عليها ديه / ديه ولا اعلانات ولا حاجه ولكن كنت محتاج لاربع افراد فقط وحصلت عليهم الحمد لله ومن ناحيه الطائره فانا هسمعك اسمى قريب جدا قريب اكتر مما تتخيل 
انا ميهمنيش انى اضع اى اثبات يثبت كلامى ولكن سوف اثبت كلامى بطريقى الخاصه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس/ أحمد
الله يعلم ما أريده لك من الخير واتمنى ان يوفقك الله
وبكل تأكيد سأفخر بك وبمن معك من المهندسين أمام العالم أجمع
لتطير طائرة مصنعة بأيدي مصرية في سماء مصر
والله الموفق​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معاً في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

***a~~body قال:


> اجل صنعت طيااارة ههههههههههه
> كثر منها


 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_أخي المهندس_
 لا ترضى أن يكتب أحد عنك بهذة الطريقة​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (11 أكتوبر 2011)

حضرتك مش موضح كلامك / ممكن شويه توضيح


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed ab قال:


> حضرتك مش موضح كلامك / ممكن شويه توضيح


 
السلام عليكم
اخي المهندس/ أحمد
العضو a body
يستهزىء بمشروعك وانك صنعت طائرة
وسيتم الرد عليه من قبل الإدارة​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جدا يا اخى المهندس سامح على اهتمامك بالموضوع ولن اخيب ظنك ابدا


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*بإذن الله ... نشوف الطيارة تطيرررر*


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله ينجح مشروعك .. لتصبح مفخره لنا كعرب


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد ... طريقة صناعتها لو تكرمت ..ولو بالصور يكون افضل

شكراااً جزيلاً لك ان ساعدتني او لم تساعدني


----------



## kaaoda (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed ab قال:


> انا اخوكم احمد وقد عرضت عليكم لطائره دلتا تريك وكما تعلمون مدى بساطه صنع هذه الطائره وتوفر مواد صنعها بمعظم الدول العربيه
> لقد بداءت فى صنع هذا النوع من الطائرات وقد قربت على الانتهاء منه بعد ان اجتهدت عقليا وبدنيا وبذلت قسارى جهدى فى هذا المشروع
> 
> اولا انا ميهمنيش ان اى حد يصدقنى او لا ولو اى حد فيكم كلمنى هيعرف الكلام ده كويس .
> ...


 
السلم عليكم ربنا يخليك على مشروعك الجميل ولكن ممكن تضفني الى الاربعة افراد:13:


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

^^
ارسله على الخاااص


----------



## Ahmed Ab (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على اهتمامكم بالموضوع ويا ريت يا اخ a body تبقى تقرا الموضوع الى انا كتبه 
اولا انا كتبت انى مبيهمنيش اى حد يصدقنى فى الموضوع ده علشان حضرتك مش هتزود عليا شىء ولكن بتهزر كمان فى الموضوع واكتر واحد فهمنى فى الموضوع الاستاذ المشرف / سامح اما لو عايز تشوف اول عرض ليها قريبا فممكن تكلمنى على ايميلى وانا هقولك امتى وبعد لما ااكد مشروعى ابقى انشره واعرض عليكم صور وفيديو كمان 
ثانيا الاخ kaaodo ممكن ترسلنى على ايميلى وهوضحلك كل شىء
وشكرا


----------



## mustafatel (14 أكتوبر 2011)

brothers I'm very happy and proud of what you're making, and please don't worry a bout this member "a body" beacuse you are better than him to answer him, and he is too small to be considered


----------



## Ahmed Ab (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very dear brother mustafatel ----- and I hope to be a source for the dissemination of science in the section
I wish you luck


----------



## mustafatel (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------

